# Rockstar Rabbit Plus!



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 26, 2008)

Today was our Halloween theme day since it's the last day before Halloween that all of us work the same day. =P I was a Rockstar! 8D



























Face
Moistureplush Creme
Prep + Prime Skin
Studio Finish Concealor
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15
Blot Powder
Refined Golden Bronzer
Bronze Bronzer
Petticoat Mineralize Skinfinish
Brun Eyeshadow (for stubble)
Concrete Eyeshadow (for stubble)

Eye
Pharoah Paint Pot
Sharp Eyeshadow
Carbon Eyeshadow
Shore Leave Eyeshadow
Black Russian Pearlglide Eyeliner
Feline Kohl Power
Chanel Lash Base
Plushblack Mascara
Mink Brow Set

Lip (in first two pics)
Creamola Lip Pencil
Real Treasure Lipstick
My Dear Lipglass

Lip (in last two pics)
Oak Lip Pencil
Quiet Please Lipstick
Baby Sparks Dazzleglass

Halloween contacts test!






Skin
Moistureplush Creme
Prep + Prime Skin
Studio Tech
Select Cover-Up
Select Sheer Powder/Pressed
Blooming Blush Powder
Petticoat Mineralize Skinfinish

Eye
-Nothing-

Lip
Studio Tech
C-Thru Lipglass

"Red" She Said event look!











Face
Moistureplush Creme
Prep + Prime Skin
Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15
Mineralize Skinfinish/Natural
Smooth Harmony Beauty Powder
Enough Said Beauty Powder Blush
So Ceylon Mineralize Skinfinish

Eye
Painterly Paint Pot
Kid Eyeshadow
Brun Eyeshadow
Print Eyeshadow
Feline Kohl Power
Blacktrack Fluidline
6? Lash
24 Lash (old packaging)
Concrete Eyeshadow (for brow)
Mink Brow Set

Lip
Stripdown Lip Pencil
Quiet Please Lipstick
Baby Sparks Dazzleglass

Emanuel Ungaro Look!











Face
(I forget foundation/concealor)
Pleasantry Mineralize Blush
Flower Mist Dew Beauty Powder

Eye
Painterly Paint Pot
Phloof! Eyeshadow
Lilac Touch Eyeshadow
Soft Flower Eyeshadow
Mineral Eyeshadow
Feline Kohl Power
Black Creme Liner
Chanel Lash Base
Pitchblack Prolong Lash
Concrete Eyeshadow (brow)
Mink Brow Set

Lip
Stripdown Lip Pencil
Crushed Rose Lipstick
Pastel Emotion Lipglass

Enjoy!! Thanks a bunchhhhhhh for looking! Comments and criticisms very welcome. ^__^ <3


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah because ANYONE could criticize your work.
Wow.
Your skin is so goddamned flawless I may cry before I post another one of my FOTDs. Wow.


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 26, 2008)

fantastic looks!  Those pink contacts are amazing, and your lips in the Ungaro picture are incredible--that combo is to-die-for~ Thanks for posting these.


----------



## rbella (Oct 26, 2008)

I hate you so much for being so effing gorgeous and talented and your skin makes me want to laser the shit out of mine.  Seriously, you are amazing!!!


----------



## franimal (Oct 26, 2008)

I love the yellow theme...your red eyes are creepy though, I guess that's the point, huh?


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 26, 2008)

I am so envious of your skills and your skin!  Great job as always!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

I am starting to have a great dislike for you as well!! No one should be this effin' gorgeous!! 
My CC is Don't ask for CC...as friggin if!!!


----------



## singer92286 (Oct 26, 2008)

love them alll!!!

those hot pink eyes are amazing!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 26, 2008)

The last picture.....ummm yeah...fucking amazing....


----------



## lipshock (Oct 26, 2008)

Every time you post, I get mad because you are a boy and so freakin' gorgeous!  You put us girls to shame, Bunny.  HMPH!


----------



## blinkymei (Oct 26, 2008)

talent. beautiful. perfect like always Bunny great job... when are u going to go on tour and help people like me work makeup like you?


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 26, 2008)

Amazing & flawless looks!!


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 26, 2008)

wow you are so talented and your skin is so amazing x


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 26, 2008)

Love the look for the Red She Said event... gorgeous!


----------



## Snow_White (Oct 26, 2008)

The contacts really add a special touch and the Red She Said look is lovely.


----------



## LP_x (Oct 26, 2008)

Holy crap Bunny, you look amazing in every shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have some serious skills. I'm super jealous because you've got perfect skin and you are perfect at doing your make up... AND you're a boy! It's so not fair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And your co-worker/friend with the cat ears has super cute make up.


----------



## ilovegreen (Oct 26, 2008)

I love your looks, your always so fierce !


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 26, 2008)

I am so envious, too! These looks are hot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh I love the rockstar look and I adore your Ungaro look!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 26, 2008)

love the looks! great job!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 26, 2008)

I luv ur red rockstar ungaro face :3


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2008)

bunny you are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 26, 2008)

god danged it.. flippin beautymous! I love the lashes in the red she said piccy.. lawdy lawd, make ya wanna slap ya momma.

And I have to know, where did you get those contacts.. I need them


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 26, 2008)

Love your 2nd look


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 26, 2008)

love them all.


----------



## mtrimier (Oct 26, 2008)

but now i have to go listen to damn Poison because of your rocker look.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Oct 26, 2008)

you are too freakin' flawless! all of your looks are gorgeous! the pink/red contacts are awesome! the bright yellow nails were the perfect touch for your rockstar look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh, and I'm completely jealous of your hair.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 26, 2008)

your lips always look amazing, lined so perfectly. i love that.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 26, 2008)

It's all crazy beautiful, but that Ungaro look took my breath away.  Stunning.

You may just be the most gorgeous man walking this earth.


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Every time you post, I get mad because you are a boy and so freakin' gorgeous! You put us girls to shame, Bunny. HMPH!_

 
You took the words right of my mouth!!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi I love you you're amazing k thx


----------



## TDoll (Oct 26, 2008)

You have the smoothest most flawless skin I've ever seen! You ARE indeed a rock star...not just in the first pics, but in ALL of them!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 26, 2008)

You are my hero! Halloween or not, youre ALWAYS a rockstar!!! That 3rd look is perfect, like... why arent you in magazines?!?


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 26, 2008)

Every once in a while I will start to feel like I have reached some level of skill at applying my makeup...and then I happen upon your FOTDs and suddenly the mist clears and my quarter-sized pores, mishapen brows, and feathered lipstick come into focus.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**Deep Sigh**  

You (and your skin) are flawless!  I am like going back to makeup kindergarten 'cause lookin' at your pictures makes me keenly aware I got a few things to learn.  Totally DAMN fierce!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 26, 2008)

I love the last look!

You look good with stubble, btw.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 26, 2008)

That's our BUNNY! Flawless and talented beyond belief! LUVS IT!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazing and gorgeous as always. I LOVE all the looks and those contacts ROCK.


----------



## Moxy (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG noone can better this. you are stunning!

lol and you actually look cool with pink contact lenses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how awesome is that


----------



## joey444 (Oct 27, 2008)

Awsome! Love all your looks and your skin is gorgeous!


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 27, 2008)

awesome looks you're soo beautiful !


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Bunny, you are just too hot. Its not fair!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 27, 2008)

hotness. and i want to marry your red she said look.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks everyonnnne. Loooove you. :3


----------



## RobinG (Oct 27, 2008)

Your just beautiful and your skin is so perfect.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 28, 2008)

Red She Said is to die for!!!


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 28, 2008)

OMG! I LOVE the rockstar look! The red eyes are awesome


----------



## velvet (Oct 28, 2008)

hot!


----------



## Vlada (Oct 28, 2008)

I want to see more looks from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brilliant!


----------



## .k. (Oct 28, 2008)

freakin love all of them and ur gorgeous! so jealous in a good way!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 28, 2008)

Omg, your skin... amazing! Love them all but my fav is 2nd one... those lashes look great on you.
My criticism- why don't you work at my MAC?!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 28, 2008)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW - you should put out a tutorial on HOW TO ACHIEVE FLAWLESS SKIN   I'm beyond jealous!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Oct 28, 2008)

wow your amazing all ways like to check out your pics. you rock!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 28, 2008)

I tried to figure out something worthwhile to say, but all I could come up with was 

"You're so pretty..."


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 29, 2008)

I love every. single. one. of your FOTDs.  Your lips for the Red She Said event are my fave!


----------



## jaysgirl (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok so can you please tell us how you're skin is so flawless. I'm completely jealous. All your looks are wonderful and I actually have that lip combo you used for the red she said event and I LOVE it!


----------



## sherox (Oct 29, 2008)

you are effin BEAUTIFUL!! your makeup is flawless too! =] please please post more fotds!


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Oct 29, 2008)

u are flawless!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 30, 2008)

Gorgeousssssssssss


----------



## jenavii (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_yeah because ANYONE could criticize your work.
Wow.
Your skin is so goddamned flawless I may cry before I post another one of my FOTDs. Wow._

 

second that


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Oct 30, 2008)

I mean can it get any more perfect?!!! Love the red she said look!


----------



## Lessandes (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks soooo cool with the red lenses...I never thought that red and yellow lenses would go so good together!


----------

